# Killer Isopods eating millipedes?



## Kid Dragon (Jan 18, 2006)

I have kept isopods aka pill bugs/wood lice/rollie pollies in with my millipedes for over a year now. Here is an observation: When the millipedes die, the isopods eat them. 

Now here is the question: When the millipedes bury themselves to molt, do the isopods start eating them and end up killing the millipedes?

I have no question that they can coexist in their active states, but I'm starting to think they kill millipedes during their molt. Anyone else have feelings along these lines?


----------



## Kasha (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I read a post a while back that someone had problems with their pillis eating their millis.  Hopefully that is not the case!  I would hate to think of them getting nibbled on while they are so vulnerable.


----------



## fantasticp (Jan 21, 2006)

That was my post : http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=55979&highlight=pill+bugs+yellow I do not put pill bugs in with my millis anymore. They have their own tank and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Ecilious (Jan 21, 2006)

fantasticp said:
			
		

> That was my post : http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=55979&highlight=pill+bugs+yellow I do not put pill bugs in with my millis anymore. They have their own tank and I intend to keep it that way.


I just saw the picture you posted in that thread. Those are what i call pill bugs, I've never tried keeping them. The creatures I was refering to as 'woodlice' are _Porcellio scaber_ - extremely common where I am. I have never had any problems with them attacking molting animals. Whether they eat millipede eggs I have yet to discover.

Found this nice picture of some P. scaber:http://insektenfotos.de/Porcellio%20scaber%20(Kellerassel)_007.jpg


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 24, 2006)

*hungry woodlice*

Hi all,

I have seen hungry isopods attempt to "gang up" on a Haplopelma lividum as it was nearing it's molt. I've never seen them kill a millie coming up on a molt, but I imagine it's not outside the realm of possibility. Though the isopods around here are found quite often around the webs of some true spider (which is found underneath various objects surrounding dwellings) and stone millipedes. I keep them with my millies, but not with my other inverts. I wouldn't if I didn't have a regular food supply for the millies (plenty of leftovers for the isos to devour).

Peace,

Paul


----------

